# Brain Science And New Year?s Resolutions



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Motivational speaker Jim Rohn once said, “I find it fascinating that most people plan their vacations with better care than they plan their lives. Perhaps it’s because escape is easier than change.” Success psychologists say that 95% – 97% of the people in the world do NOT have written goals and fail, while 3-5% have [...]

*Read More...*


----------

